# Steering wheel - Sticks then jumps



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Think I've got this in the right spot, please move if needed.

Sorry if this gets long and fragmented but I want to try to give as many details as possible.

Let me know if you have any thoughts if it's something I can take care of or if I should bring it in.

- The steering wheel seems to want to "stick" where it is, then when you go to turn it it kind of "jumps" before turning smoothly. That's really the best way I can describe it.
- The stick is nothing to strong, no stickier than sliding a phone with a rubber case - and the jump is maybe a quarter of an inch of rotation on the outside of the wheel.
- After the stick and jump, the wheel will turn smoothly through the rest of the turn.
- Happens about 50% of the time.
- It will stick in any position, going straight or while holding it in the the same place while going around a long curve.
- I've tested with cruise control on and off, traction control on and off, and stabilitrack on and off - happens regardless of any of these settings.
- I don't believe the issue is just in the steering wheel - I think when the wheel jumps it DOES turn the wheels on the ground. Hard to tell because it's so subtle.

By no means is this a big deal and it's very minor, but it is new and just started happening over the past few days. I'm worried that this may be a sign of a bigger issue or that the steering may fail.

P.S. It's a '14 1LT 1.4T AT with 20K miles


----------



## PonchoIndian (Oct 15, 2013)

Your power steering rack is failing. It most likely won't get to the point that it completely loses assist so you'll have no issues passing a safety inspection, but the sticking will come and go until you can't stand it anymore. 

Take it to the dealer. I believe the rack itself is a $700.00 part, and will be covered on the 3/36 bumper to bumper warranty. I've had 2 replaced in my 80K miles of ownership.

The dealer may have a hard time duplicating the problem, I know mine did when the second rack went. I managed to finally get a tech who understood the problem and it was replaced a second time.
Good luck!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ering-wheel-notchy-highway-speed-driving.html

The cool weather must be returning up your way. I expect we'll see a lot more of these threads in a bit.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ering-wheel-notchy-highway-speed-driving.html
> 
> The cool weather must be returning up your way. I expect we'll see a lot more of these threads in a bit.


Read through your post and skimmed the first 6 pages.

At first I was worried it may be a sign of something bigger to come but I agree it's more of an inconvenience, after reading the thread I feel a little better haha.

So is it something I just deal with in the cold or should I bring it in?

Guess this means I need to find a dealership I can trust, lol...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine returned briefly in the spring for a few days after having the rack replaced. It was NOT as sticky or annoying as it was on the first rack. 

It hasn't done it since. Others seem to report the same thing when there are mild spring/fall temps outside.

It's your call. If it continues, and you can duplicate it easily, take it in and have it changed. It's a free new part after all!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Man reading all these issues makes me nervous, I have my own (cruze issues) but after reading all these I am starting to feel like it will happen kinda like a jack in the box.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

First happened for me in early spring, lasted a month until late spring, went away. Known issue which, for all intents and purposes, is just an annoyance. No solution GM has come up with has yet been proven to work permanently.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

When I had my 2011 ECO for almost 3 years, never experienced the steering issue or other annoying issues. Wondering if these would have started if I kept it longer.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Mine returned briefly in the spring for a few days after having the rack replaced. It was NOT as sticky or annoying as it was on the first rack.
> 
> It hasn't done it since. Others seem to report the same thing when there are mild spring/fall temps outside.
> 
> It's your call. If it continues, and you can duplicate it easily, take it in and have it changed. It's a free new part after all!





hificruzer226 said:


> Man reading all these issues makes me nervous, I have my own (cruze issues) but after reading all these I am starting to feel like it will happen kinda like a jack in the box.





jandree22 said:


> First happened for me in early spring, lasted a month until late spring, went away. Known issue which, for all intents and purposes, is just an annoyance. No solution GM has come up with has yet been proven to work permanently.


After my rampage against the horrible service at the dealership where I bought my car, I've gotten a lot of recommendations for a good dealership in the area. It's a bit of a drive, but I'll have to call them up or maybe visit them. I've got a short laundry list so I need to get her in. This, low coolant recall, door alignments...

I got the extended warranty, so I plan on using it.


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

McNeo said:


> After my rampage against the horrible service at the dealership where I bought my car, I've gotten a lot of recommendations for a good dealership in the area. It's a bit of a drive, but I'll have to call them up or maybe visit them. I've got a short laundry list so I need to get her in. This, low coolant recall, door alignments...
> 
> I got the extended warranty, so I plan on using it.


Try Miller Chevy in Rogers they were able to take care of all of my recalls and replaced a heater core. I worked with Wade but all seem to be very good guys to work with. When I dropped of my cruze they gave me a 2015 Chevy Traverse as a loaner and said if I wasn't able to get it back until after the weekend it was fine even though I dropped off my car on Thursday.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Yer rack needs a little white stuff squirted on it there Dave. Ask JJ...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi McNeo,

I'm sorry to hear of your steering concern. I understand that you feel that this is a minor issue and that you are worried that it may turn into something serious in the future. We will be happy to contact your dealership on your behalf and discuss your concern further with them. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if the extra help is needed. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The fact that your steering is sticking even during long constant radius turns appears to be unique. I'd definitely get it looked at.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I also experienced the steering issue on my 2014 Diesel last fall, beginning with about 5000-7000 miles on the Odometer. It would happen in cooler temps (usually about 25-40 degrees outside), but not in colder (below 20) temps or warmer (above 45) temps. At my 12,000 mile service in December, they updated the software on the steering computer for me (being an early build - July 2013 - it seems they changed a lot of the software after mine was built. I've had the BCM updated as well), and I think they might have greased some joints in the steering. I didn't experience the problem during the rest of the winter, since the temperatures weren't in the right range, but through the spring when the 25-40 degree temps returned, the steering problem didn't reoccur. Fall temperatures will give a final verdict on whether the "update and grease" fix was ultimately effective or if we will have to explore the issue further. 

Might be worth a try for others since it will take the car off the road for a much shorter time than replacing a rack, and might be easier to convince dealers to do. Mine said they couldn't start replacing parts unless they could duplicate the issue, but they could lube joints and re-flash computers based only on my complaint about the problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jcihos said:


> Try Miller Chevy in Rogers they were able to take care of all of my recalls and replaced a heater core. I worked with Wade but all seem to be very good guys to work with. When I dropped of my cruze they gave me a 2015 Chevy Traverse as a loaner and said if I wasn't able to get it back until after the weekend it was fine even though I dropped off my car on Thursday.


We appreciate your feedback, jcihos. It's always good to hear when the dealership is able to efficiently take care of our customers. Let us know if you'd like to send Miller Chevy a formal compliment!



revjpeterson said:


> I also experienced the steering issue on my 2014 Diesel last fall, beginning with about 5000-7000 miles on the Odometer. It would happen in cooler temps (usually about 25-40 degrees outside), but not in colder (below 20) temps or warmer (above 45) temps. At my 12,000 mile service in December, they updated the software on the steering computer for me (being an early build - July 2013 - it seems they changed a lot of the software after mine was built. I've had the BCM updated as well), and I think they might have greased some joints in the steering. I didn't experience the problem during the rest of the winter, since the temperatures weren't in the right range, but through the spring when the 25-40 degree temps returned, the steering problem didn't reoccur. Fall temperatures will give a final verdict on whether the "update and grease" fix was ultimately effective or if we will have to explore the issue further.
> 
> Might be worth a try for others since it will take the car off the road for a much shorter time than replacing a rack, and might be easier to convince dealers to do. Mine said they couldn't start replacing parts unless they could duplicate the issue, but they could lube joints and re-flash computers based only on my complaint about the problem.


Keep us posted on your findings, revjpeterson. We're here to reach out to your dealership if you end up going back in to have your steering repaired. We look forward to future updates!

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MemphisR32 (Aug 21, 2014)

I have had my car in 3 times to two different dealerships for the same issue. Once I had it stick so hard I had to slap the wheel to get it out of the lock and drifted out of my lane. The first dealer was worthless and just calibrated the steering sensor and it returned 2 weeks later. Since they dont return calls and treated me like I am an idiot i have moved on to a second dealer who said there is a PI for the issued and re calibrated the sensor again and will follow up further once the issue happens again. This dealer was familiar with the issue and was able to drive the car and feel the sticking (no idea how the first dealer felt it seeing how they drove the car less than 1 mile). The car has been out 1 day so far after the re calibration and hopefully it never returns. I like the car other than this one issue. I have 7000 miles on the car and its only 4 months old.


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

If more pronounced when cold, probably a rack.

If totally random, could be the electric steering motor or contacts in the wheel. GM and Toyota have has issues with EPS in the past, but generally those older issues were much more serious.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine is hinting at starting to act up again with the cooler weather returning. Especially yesterday with crosswinds. It's not doing it on its own yet, but I can subtlety trigger it by gently turning the wheel off center.

Fun times


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

jandree22 said:


> Mine is hinting at starting to act up again with the cooler weather returning. Especially yesterday with crosswinds. It's not doing it on its own yet, but I can subtlety trigger it by gently turning the wheel off center.
> 
> Fun times


Usually rack issues will be most common "in the driveway" when you first start the car, particularly in cold weather. Only the most shot rack will bind once the car is on the road and the fluid starts flowing. I have a feeling the old Malibu Power Steering Issue may be rearing it's ugly head again. EPS is very reliable, more so than hydraulic, but when it starts acting funky it is very unnerving. The old EPS had no "manual override" so when the steering motor started to act up, it would often lock up the steering. The newer system, or so I am told, revert back to manual steering in the event of steering motor failure.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Colt45 said:


> Usually rack issues will be most common "in the driveway" when you first start the car, particularly in cold weather. Only the most shot rack will bind once the car is on the road and the fluid starts flowing. I have a feeling the old Malibu Power Steering Issue may be rearing it's ugly head again. EPS is very reliable, more so than hydraulic, but when it starts acting funky it is very unnerving. The old EPS had no "manual override" so when the steering motor started to act up, it would often lock up the steering. The newer system, or so I am told, revert back to manual steering in the event of steering motor failure.


I tested my ECO MT and with the key in the power position to avoid locking the steering wheel but with no engine running my steering works just fine until you get down to walking speeds. Then it's obviously a manual rack & pinon system.


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

obermd said:


> I tested my ECO MT and with the key in the power position to avoid locking the steering wheel but with no engine running my steering works just fine until you get down to walking speeds. Then it's obviously a manual rack & pinon system.


This could very well be by design. I know some manu's have (maybe still do) shut down power to the PSP once the car is underway, then reignite it when the car is steering. Not sure if the Cruz Eco does this, but it is possible. Even an EPS system uses power, and where power is used, so is fuel.

Just guessing here though, I am not familiar with anything on my Cruze until it breaks and the dealer explains it to me. LOL!!

I was at one time a pretty good shadetree mechanic...that was before the "Check Wallet Light" became standard on cars.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

obermd said:


> I tested my ECO MT and with the key in the power position to avoid locking the steering wheel but with no engine running my steering works just fine until you get down to walking speeds. Then it's obviously a manual rack & pinon system.


Found the same while engine off coasting into my driveway. Finicky system but for the sake of efficiency I like that it's separated from the drivetrain.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

jandree22 said:


> Found the same while engine off coasting into my driveway. Finicky system but for the sake of efficiency I like that it's separated from the drivetrain.


I think they put this in for safety. That way if your engine ever stalls the electric power steering stays on until you're barely moving then it cuts off. Also since we have the electric vacuum assist brake booster pump we should be able to keep power brakes in the event of the engine cutting out as well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

au201 said:


> I think they put this in for safety. That way if your engine ever stalls the electric power steering stays on until you're barely moving then it cuts off. Also since we have the electric vacuum assist brake booster pump we should be able to keep power brakes in the event of the engine cutting out as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Indeed, and it works when I misjudge 2nd gear and stall.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Colt45 said:


> ...that was before the "Check Wallet Light" became standard on cars.


Love this description. :signlol:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Brakes work as well in this condition. Sounds like GM's engineers may have learned from the Cobalt's ignition switch failures.


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

obermd said:


> Love this description. :signlol:


CWL for shirt. I have been calling it that for years.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

obermd said:


> Sounds like GM's engineers may have learned from the Cobalt's ignition switch failures.


----------



## jopair (Jul 21, 2014)

I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electroning steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174


----------



## jopair (Jul 21, 2014)

I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electronic steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174


----------

